# Long term rentals in Santa Margarita



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey ho I'm trying to find a place to rent long term in Santa Margarita. I will be coming over on the 3rd of August to hopefully secure a place, but I'd like to have something lined up to look at beforehand. Can anyone recommend an agent or even a person that may be able to help me out?


----------



## llanedeyrnjack (Jun 23, 2015)

bigdrunk said:


> Hey ho I'm trying to find a place to rent long term in Santa Margarita. I will be coming over on the 3rd of August to hopefully secure a place, but I'd like to have something lined up to look at beforehand. Can anyone recommend an agent or even a person that may be able to help me out?


Hiya, 

Try thinkspain.com/spanishproperty. Not allowed to post a link as i have not completed 5 posts as yet.

we looked on there in June, put our criteria into search engine & selected 2 or 3 properties we liked. Emailed the estate agents concerned & had replies from all of them within 24 hours. 2 properties were already rented but the 3rd was not. We flew over on the 22nd june to view the apartment, paid the deposit/first months rent & signed the contract. We received the keys there & then before we flew home even though the contract does not start until October 1st. 

looking forward now to October

Hope this helps

llanedeyrnjack


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bigdrunk said:


> Hey ho I'm trying to find a place to rent long term in Santa Margarita. I will be coming over on the 3rd of August to hopefully secure a place, but I'd like to have something lined up to look at beforehand. Can anyone recommend an agent or even a person that may be able to help me out?


if you take a look at the rental section of our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

you'll find links to several national rental sites, as well as advice about renting


----------

